# Shot placement



## slingshot shooter (Jan 22, 2013)

Is shot placement really matter when you using 9/16 ammo and strong teratube?


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

slingshot shooter said:


> Is shot placement really matter when you using 9/16 ammo and strong teratube?


would you rather end it quick and just pick it up or go chasing it and risk getting bit ?


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Yes it should matter. .


----------



## mopep (Mar 13, 2012)

aim for vital bodyparts like the head, neck or even lung or heart area. It will take some practise but youll hit it where you want in a matter of time. I take mostly fearal pigeons which are nesting around our house. Its difficault smashing their skulls because they constantly are moving therir heads - so i ussually point at their neck - bammm - and down they go 

by the way - i use rocks or lead, with the same size as my thumbnail, for the most devastating results (ive got fat masnor fingers )


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Yes it is very important regardless of bands and ammo. Even a 22 lr will not take small game cleanly with a poor shot and no slingshot can come close to the energy of a hunting rifle.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

does shot placement matter ? fkn hell yeah it does ! basically use common sense, and if you cant, then you shouldnt be hunting.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (May 20, 2013)

mopep said:


> (ive got fat masnor fingers )


Always interested in terminology from different countries. What are masnor fingers? Thank You


----------



## Jeff Lazerface (May 7, 2013)

I aim for a spot the size of a quarter, for practice every morning i walk down a hidden path though a swamp and shoot 1 in round branches sticking up 5 inches from the ground, or weeds, its a 1/2 mile course with targets every 50 yards. I add a target or 2 everyday.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (May 20, 2013)

Jeff Lazerface said:


> I aim for a spot the size of a quarter, for practice every morning i walk down a hidden path though a swamp and shoot 1 in round branches sticking up 5 inches from the ground, or weeds, its a 1/2 mile course with targets every 50 yards. I add a target or 2 everyday.


What ammo are you using? How many shots (approx.) do you shoot each walk?


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Yep.. Say, What if you hit a rabbit in the foot, It would Probably try its best to crawl into thick bush to hide from you and Die.. Right? But say if you hit the rabbit in the Head, With large lead/steel ammo/ large rock, Trust me, he would drop Very fast. 
My point is, is that shot placement is every thing.
Good luck, and happy hunting

SMS


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I concur with everyone here ... shot placement is the most important aspect. No matter what the bands and ammo, if you do not hit the animal correctly, it will just be wounded and most likely get away. If you consider yourself a hunter, out of respect, you owe it to the game to provide as quick and humane a death as possible. If you do not have that attitude, then you should not be hunting.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## ceedub (Apr 22, 2013)

I have to agree with everyone so far. I have first hand had to cope with the repricutions of poor shots. From having to track an elk five miles before losing the trail because an idiot friend shot it through the briskit with a bow (because is was all he could see) to chasing a cotton tail through the sage brush that i had broke its back. That usually only has to happen once to you before you decide to improve your skills. With that said though with most cases that iv taken small game with a slingshot or wrist rocket, hitting them anywhere from the ribs to the nose will do the job just fine. Actuall with rabbits i prefer to rib shoot because they stay right where they were when you hit them and i have lost several down steep embankments when they are flopping around from a head shot.


----------



## mopep (Mar 13, 2012)

ive got fat masnor fingers )
Always interested in terminology from different countries. What are masnor fingers? Thank You

to

KITROBASKIN

masonry hands are usually supplied with fat, muscular fingers


----------



## KITROBASKIN (May 20, 2013)

Thanks for the definition... Wish my fingers had more masnor going on, I want to shoot faster, with accuracy.

Our grocery store lifestyle makes it easy to have an absence of respect for those we eat, don't you think?

Regarding shot placement: Perhaps you should ask yourself if some individual or individuals, 20 to 50 times larger than you, are looking to kill YOU, for whatever reason, do you want it to be slow and painful or would you rather it be as quick and painless as possible?


----------



## KITROBASKIN (May 20, 2013)

I keep waiting for someone to mention that thicker tubes are not faster, or more effective. Look at the picture in the first post of this thread. People equate beefier tubes with increased power. Until I read slingshotforum, I thought the same.


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Shot placement and sufficiently heavy ammo to assure blunt trauma are essential parameters. Penetration with slingshot ammo is in my opinion not as critical as being able to shoot heavy ammo accurately at self imposed range restrictions. Banded rubber bands and rocks have often proven to be more than adequate for the taking of birds and rabbits.


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

shot placement is the most important thing in hunting most certainly above power.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Shot placement is why you practice.


----------



## chico (Feb 2, 2013)

I would say it matters.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

It totally matters. Some folks say you should be able to hit a 1-2 inch target CONSTANTLY.. i would not agree with that. Im not saying you shouldnt have that accuracy, But you have your Hits and Misses when it comes to hunting, And gaining Great Accuracy Isn't easy, But it sure is needed .

A head is the Best part of the body on basically any small game to aim for..

SMS


----------



## dang magpies (Jul 3, 2013)

shot placement is everything would you rather hit an animals leg with extreme power and wound it or hit it in the head and kill it instantly ? com on its a little bit of a daft question


----------



## Crac (Mar 3, 2013)

dang magpies said:


> shot placement is everything would you rather hit an animals leg with extreme power and wound it or hit it in the head and kill it instantly ? com on its a little bit of a daft question


Read between the lines? No wait...


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

As someone mentioned, thicker tubes aren't always faster, 
Shot placement is very important, if you look at the hunting threads, you will see 98% head shots, the rest lung and heart shots


----------



## dang magpies (Jul 3, 2013)

im mean come on ive know times when my dad has shot a rabbit with a .22 in the chest and he still had to give it its final right overthe bull bars on a truck

thanks :king:

P.S what do you mean crac


----------

